# Look what I got today.



## les-smith (Aug 15, 2007)

It's 100-102 degrees today, but it feels like christmas to me.  I picked up my Paul Huffman vise today and was I ever thrilled.  I got to meet and get to know Paul for a while.  He's a great guy and I really enjoyed our conversation.  He showed me around his workplace.  I've got to say he works with some really complicated looking equipment.  It was really neat hearing and seeing how some of the stuff he makes is made.  I'd like to say thanks Paul, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Les. I tried, but just saying Christmas hasn't made it any cooler here in the shop!  Was fun to meet, and put another face with a name from the group. Belated congrats on the new little one!


----------



## ElMostro (Aug 15, 2007)

I am still waiting for mine[][]
Thanks for rubbing it in[]

Congrats though!![]


----------



## mewell (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the elite, Les! Now you too can tell others "If you had one of the drill press vises that Paul makes, you could ...."[][]


----------



## jack barnes (Aug 15, 2007)

Just look at it this way, it's just one closer to your turn


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 15, 2007)

Les, that is one purchase you will NEVER regret.  I still marvel at how much better I drill blanks with my Paul Huffman vise!!!


----------



## Chasper (Aug 16, 2007)

Do the blanks have to be perfectly square or round to use a vise like this?  It seems like you would have to move the vise around on the base if the blank was rectangular.

I'm pretty sure that of my total time spent on the major labor components of making a pen (drilling, gluing in tubes, milling, turning/finishing, assembly) I spend the most time drilling.  This is a nice looking tool and I'm sure it would speed up the process.

C


----------



## les-smith (Aug 16, 2007)

Chasper,

  No the blanks do not need to be perfectly square. My old vise was a cheapy Woodcraft model.  The grooves that the blank sits in are basically the same as Paul's vise.  One of the many bonuses of Paul's vise it that you will undoubtedly get a better squeeze with it.  So with that being said, I drill wood dowels that I use to make pens all the time with a pen vise.  I've also turned a lot of rectanglular blanks that I've cut up myself.  When I use a rectangular blank I mark on corner that goes in the groove and I make sure that the mark is always orientated on the same side of the vise.  That way everything lines up good.  Hope that makes sense, if not e-mail me and I'll try to explain it better.  I clamp my vise to the drill press table and it never moves once it is clamped down.  If you aren't using a vise don't buy a cheapy Woodcraft model.  Save your money and buy Paul's it is by far going to be the best you can get.  I've basically wore my Woodcraft vise out, but Pauls vise will last many many years if not indefinitely.


----------



## PostalBob (Aug 22, 2007)

I got mine and I am HAPPY, Did a 4 hour stint in the work shop and all I did was drill blanks, with my new toy. Thanks Paul you have a great product.
Thanks Postalbob


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 22, 2007)

That looks just like the one that I got in the mail a few weeks ago.[]


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for rubbing it in[][], mine is still on order but probably way, way down the list.[]

Rob


----------



## Ligget (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> <br />Thanks for rubbing it in[][], mine is still on order but probably way, way down the list.[]
> 
> Rob



Hey Rob, I`ve got one too! lol[}][)]


----------



## philb (Nov 9, 2007)

Where can i get one of these beasts from?


----------



## philb (Nov 9, 2007)

Where can i get one of these beasts from?


----------



## dalemcginnis (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> <br />Where can i get one of these beasts from?



Send an email to Paul to get on the waiting list.  His was the second post on this thread.


----------



## rhahnfl (Nov 9, 2007)

One of the best purchases I ever made. A rock solid drilling vise!! Very well worth the wait.


----------



## cowchaser (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> <br />Where can i get one of these beasts from?



But make sure to get to the back of the line. This a violent crownd. [}]


----------



## rcarman (Nov 9, 2007)

I am in line somewhere.  Patiently waiting.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Nov 9, 2007)

Me, too!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 21, 2007)

How much does one of these cost? I went and bought myself one of those wood screw vises and it hardly works.[V]


----------



## les-smith (Nov 21, 2007)

Give <u>Paul in OKC</u> an e-mail and he can explain everything.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/pop_profile.asp?mode=display&id=447


----------



## TBone (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul's vice is the best money for penturning you'll ever spend....this side of a lathe.[]


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a looooooong wait but I have been tol well worth it. 
Patiently waiting in San Antonio, TX[8)]


----------

